# Giant Trevally (GT)



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

This great, great predator is one of the last remaining fish on my lifetime list...and I'm intent on catching a big one on the fly soon. 

I'm planning a trip next winter to fulfill this dream and would appreciate hearing from anyone who has experienced this incredible fish....flys, equipment, anything you would be willing to share about catching one of these top of the world predators. 

Thanks in advance for anything provided.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

I have no experience but am looking forward to when you post on this trip. Good luck!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I've cast to a couple big ones at Christmas Island without success and caught a few very small ones there. So I'm really no authority at all but I also don't think it's overly complicated. 

I would want at least a 12wt rod and you'll probably still feel under-gunned. The ones I've seen were all shallow enough for floating lines. When they're on the prowl, it's hard to imagine they'd turn down any big baitfish fly like a big deceiver or popper. The popper would be more fun to see, but harder to cast. And casting a 12wt all day, particularly if wading, is quite a workout.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

This will get your blood flowing:

http://venturingangler.com/2014/06/...rofile-fly-fishing-the-world-with-jako-lucas/

http://venturingangler.com/2015/05/...apt-jako-lucas-with-an-astove-giant-trevally/

http://venturingangler.com/2014/09/06/fly-fishing-photo-capt-jako-lucas-with-a-nice-giant-trevally/

http://venturingangler.com/2015/05/30/photo-underwater-giant-trevally-in-the-seychelles/


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Meadowlark said:


> This great, great predator is one of the last remaining fish on my lifetime list...and I'm intent on catching a big one on the fly soon.
> 
> I'm planning a trip next winter to fulfill this dream and would appreciate hearing from anyone who has experienced this incredible fish....flys, equipment, anything you would be willing to share about catching one of these top of the world predators.
> 
> Thanks in advance for anything provided.


Most of the GT's that are caught on flyrods are being chummed into casting range. Some lodges allow this and others have policies against chumming. I got most of my GT's on plugs and corky lures.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Appreciate the replys....and my blood has been pumping, skinnywaterfishing, for a long time for a shot at a GT on the fly. 

The outfitter I'm using tells me that chumming isn't used much anymore...seems to do more harm than good as far as fishing overall for GT's. 

I've spent many days with a 12 wt for Tarpon and also for Roosters so unless Father time has caught up with me I don't expect that (exhaustion) to be a problem. More likely I'll break rods from what I've heard...but haven't had a fish do that to a 12wt yet...but GT's are different for sure. 

Any favorite flys? especially top waters ?


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

I like large poppers like a Bob's Banger. I'm sure the same streamers you use for Roosterfish would also work well. The baitfish you are trying to imitate would be a small milkfish, which look similar to mullet.


----------



## sjrobin (Oct 1, 2009)

Would a thirty or forty pound jack crevalle be good practice for GT fly fishing? Certainly not the same exotic locations however.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> Would a thirty or forty pound jack crevalle be good practice for GT fly fishing? Certainly not the same exotic locations however.


Yep!!


----------

